# White goggles/ White helmet



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Does it make you look... eggish? Haha, I don't know how to explain it. I haven't seen many people rocking a white/white combo on the mountain though.


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

When i wear my helmet my goggles with it are white


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my white helmet with my buddies ashburys(white frame/black lens) looked really sick.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah, it just makes u stand out more. Besides, your opinion only really matters because it's your gear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, this forum moves fast haha! Nice responses, that's what I wanted to hear. I think I may be jacking my own thread, but here it goes: How do you think Electric EG2's will fit with a Red Trace helmet? It's my first pair of Electrics, so I dunno how that would go.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, they'll fit. I have a RED Trace and have had 3 different types of goggles and they all fit.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a white helmet, white dragon goggles and a white UA mask under it all. I don't think I look stupid. White works pretty well with anything, even more white.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Niceee. Copped the EG2's for cheap too haha.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

white helmet/white goggles here!

yellow mask though


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think it would make someone look eggish. I actually think white goggles would look really clean and sweet. I personally wouldn't pair it with a white helmet as well though, but that's just my own personal tastes. I would say to just do what you think looks good, not what other people think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah man, do it! I have it too, looks awesome. I have a Giro helmet and an Electric goggle. Looks awesome, got alot of props for it!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I have a white helmet, white dragon goggles and a white UA mask under it all. I don't think I look stupid. White works pretty well with anything, even more white.


flick why is it always about color with you.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My degree is in Graphic Design. When you spend 6 years learning about color, it tends to stick with you. Not always in a good way. But at least women like a guy who can match his socks. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> But at least women like a guy who can match his socks. :laugh::thumbsup:


Flick=QFT!


----------

